# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون الميراث التونسي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الميراث التونسي 

الكتاب التاسع 

في الميراث 

الباب الأول 

أحكام عامة 

الفصل : 85 

يستحق الإرث بموت المورث ولو حكما وبتحقق حياة الوارث من بـعده. 

الفصل : 86 

إذا مـات اثنان ولم يعلم أيهما مات أولا فلا استحقاق لأحدهما في تركة الآخر سواء أكان موتهما في حادث أم لا. 

الفصل : 87 

يؤدى من التركة بحسب الترتيب الآتي : 

( أ ) الحقوق المتعلقة بعين التركة. 
( ب ) مصاريف التجهيز والدفن. 
( ج ) الديون الثابتة في الذمة. 
( د ) الوصية الصحيحة النافذة. 
( ه ) الميراث. فإذا لم يوجد ورثة آلت التركة أو ما بقي منها إلى صندوق الدولة. 

الفصل : 88 

القتل العـمد مـن موانع الإرث فـلا يرث القاتـل سواء أكان فاعلا أصليا أم شريكا أو كـان شاهد زور أدت شهادته إلى الحكم بالإعدام وتنفيذه. 


الباب الثاني 

في الوارثين 

الفصل : 89 

الوارثون نوعان : 

ذو فروض وذو تعصيب. 

الفصل : 90 

الوارثون من الرجال : 

( 1 ) الأب. 
( 2 ) والجـد وإن عـلا بشرط أن لا ينفصـل بأنثى. 
( 3 ) والابن. 
( 4 ) وابن الابن وإن سفل. 
( 5 ) والأخ سواء كان شقيقا أو لأب أو لأم. 
( 6 ) وابن الأخ الشقيق أو لأب. 
( 7 ) والعم الشقيق أو لأب. 
( 8 ) وابن العم الشقيق أو لأب. 
( 9 ) والزوج. 

والوارثات من النساء : 

( 1 ) الأم. 
( 2 ) والجدة للأم بشرط عدم الانفصال بذكر وللأب بشرط عدم الانفصال بذكر غير الأب دنيا. 
( 3 ) والبنت. 
( 4 ) وبنت الابن وإن سفلت بشرط عدم الانفصال بأنثى. 
( 5 ) والأخت الشقيقة أو لأب أو لأم. 
( 6 ) والزوجة. 
الباب الثالث 

في الإرث بالفرض 

الفصل : 91 

الفرض سـهم مـقدر للوارث في التركـة ويبـدأ في التوريـث بـأصحاب الفروض وهم من الرجال 
( 1 ) الأب. 
( 2 ) والجد للأب وإن علا. 
( 3 ) والأخ لأم. 
( 4 ) والزوج. ومن النساء 
( 1 ) الأم. 
( 2 ) والجدة. 
( 3 ) والبنت. 
( 4 ) وبنت الابن وإن سفلت. 
( 5 ) والأخت الشقيقة. 
( 6 ) والأخت لأب. 
( 7 ) والأخت لأم. 
( 8 ) والزوجة. 

الفصل : 92 

الفروض سـتة النصـف والربـع والثـمن والثلثان والثلـث والســدس. 

الفصل : 93 

أصحاب النصف خمسة : 

( 1 ) الزوج بشـرط عـدم الفـرع الوارث للزوجة ذكـرا كـان أو أنثـى. 
( 2 ) والبنت بشـرط انفـرادها عـن ولد الصلـب ذكـرا كـان أو أنثـى. 
( 3 ) وبنت الابن بشرط انفرادها عـن ولد الصلـب ذكـرا كـان أو أنثى وولد الابن. 
( 4 ) والأخـت الشقيقة بشـرط انتفاء الأب وولـد الصلب ذكـرا كان أو أنثى وولد الابن كذلك والشقيق كذلك. 
( 5 ) والأخـت للأب بشـرط انفـرادها عـمن ذكـر في الشقيقة وعن الأخ والأخت لأب. 

الفصل : 94 

أصحاب الربع اثنان 

( 1 ) الزوج إذا وجد فرع وارث للزوجة. 
( 2 ) والزوجة إذا لم يكن للزوج فرع وارث. 

الفصل : 95 

الثمن فرض الزوجة إذا كان للزوج فرع وارث. 

الفصل : 96 

أصحاب الثلثين أربعة : 

( 1 ) البنتان فأكثر بشرط انفرادهما عن الابن. 
( 2 ) وبنتا الابـن بشرط انفرادهما عـن ولد الصلب ذكرا كان أو أنثى وابن الابن. 
( 3 ) والشقيقتان بشرط انفرادهما عـن الأب وعـن ولد الصلب ذكـرا أو أنثى وعن الشقيق الذكر. 
( 4 ) والأختان للأب بشرط انفرادهما عمن ذكر في الشقيقتين وعن الأخ لأم. 

الفصل : 97 

أصحاب الثلث ثلاثة : 

( 1 ) الأم بشرط عـدم الفرع الوارث وعـدم اثنين فأكثر مـن الإخـوة. 
( 2 ) والإخـوة للأم بشرط التعدد وانفرادهم عـن الأب وعن ولد الصلب ذكرا أو أنثى وعن ولد الابن كذلك. 
( 3 ) والجد إن كان مع إخوة وكان الثلث أوفر له. 

الفصل : 98 

السدس فرض سبعة : 

( 1 ) الأب بشـرط وجـود الولـد أو ولـد الابن ذكـرا كـان أو أنثـى. 
( 2 ) والأم بشـرط وجـود الولـد أو ولـد الابن أو اثنين فـأكثر مـن الإخوة وارثين أو محجوبين. 
( 3 ) وبنت الابـن بشـرط كونها مع بنت واحدة وأن لا يكـون معها ابن ابن. 
( 4 ) والأخت للأب بشـرط كـونها مـع شقيقة واحدة وانفرادها عن الأب والولد ذكرا أو أنثى والأخ للأب. 
( 5 ) والأخ للأم بشـرط أن يكون واحدا وبشرط انفراده عن الأب والجد والولد وولد الابن ذكرا كان أو أنثى وكذلك الأخت لأم. 
( 6 ) والجـدة إذا كـانت منفردة سـواء كـانت لأم أو لأب فإن اجتمعت جدتان قسم السدس بينهما إن كانتا في رتبة واحـدة أو التي لأم أبعد فإن كانت التي للأم أقرب اختصت بالسدس. 
( 7 ) والجد عند وجود الولد أو ولد الابن وعدم الأب. 
الباب الرابع 

في بيان أصول نصيب ذوي الفروض مع غيرهم من الورثة 

الفصل : 99 

الأب له أحوال ثلاثة : 

( 1 ) الفرض الخالي من التعصيب وهو السدس وذلك مع الابن وابن الابن وإن سفل. 
( 2 ) والفرض والتعـصيـب مـع البـنـت وبنـت الابـن وإن سـفلـت. 
( 3 ) والتـعصيـب المحـض عنـد عـدم الولـد وولـد الابـن وإن سفـل. 

الفصل : 100 

الإخوة للأم لهم أحوال ثلاثة : 

( 1 ) السدس للواحد. 
( 2 ) والثلث للاثنين فصاعـدا ذكـورهم وإنـاثهـم فـي القسمة سـواء. 
( 3 ) والسقوط عند وجود ابن أو ابن ابن وإن سفل ووجود بنـت أو بنـت ابن وإن سفلت ووجود أب أو جد. 

الفصل : 101 

الزوج له حالتان 

( 1 ) النصف عند عدم الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سفل. 
( 2 ) والربع مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سفل. 

الفصل : 102 

الزوجة أو الزوجات لهن حالتان : 

( 1 ) الربع لواحدة أو أكثر عند عـدم الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سـفل. 
( 2 ) الثمن مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سفل. 

الفصل : 103 

بنات الصلب لهن أحوال ثلاثة : 

( 1 ) النصف للواحدة إذا انفردت. 
( 2 ) والثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدا. 
( 3 ) والإرث بتعصيب أخيهن لهن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 

الفصل : 104 

بنات الابن كبنات الصلب ولهن ست حالات : 

( 1 ) النصف للواحدة إذا انفردت. 
( 2 ) والثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدا عند عدم بنات الصلب. 
( 3 ) ولهن السدس مع الواحدة من بنات الصلب تكملة للثلثين. 
( 4 ) لا يرثن مـع اثنتين مـن بنـات الصلب فصاعدا إلا أن يكون معهن ابن ابن ذكر مساو لهن. 
( 5 ) أو أسفـل منهـن فيعصبهن ويكـون الباقي بينهم للذكـر مثـل حـظ الأنثيين. 
( 6 ) والسقوط بابن الصلب. 

الفصل : 105 

الأخوات الشقائق لهن خمس حالات : 

( 1 ) النصف للواحدة إذا انفردت. 
( 2 ) والثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدا. 
( 3 ) والتعصيب بالأخ الشقيق وبالجد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 
( 4 ) وصيرورتهن عصبة فيكون لهن الباقي مع البـنات أو بنات الابـن. 
( 5 ) والسقوط بالأب وبالابن وابن الابن وإن سفل. 

الفصل : 106 

الأخوات للأب لهن ستة أحوال : 

( 1 ) النصف للواحدة إذا انفردت. 
( 2 ) والثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدا عند عدم الأخوات الشقائق. 
( 3 ) والسدس مع الأخت الواحدة الشقيقة. 
( 4 ) والإرث بالتعصيـب مـع الشقيقتين إن كـان معهـن أخ للأب فيكون الباقي بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 
( 5 ) التعصيب مع بنات الصلب أو مع بنات الابن. 
( 6 ) والسقوط بالأب وبالابـن وبابن الابـن وإن سفـل وبالأخ الشقيق وبالأخـت الشقيقة إذا صارت عصبـة مـع البنات أو بنـات الابـن وبالأختين الشقيقتين إن لم يكن معهما أخ لأب. 

الفصل : 107 

للأم أحوال ثلاثة : 

( 1 ) السدس إذا كان للميت ولد أو ولد ابن وإن سفل أو مع اثنين مـن الإخوة فصاعدا كيفما كانت جهتهما لأبوين أو لأب أو لأم. 
( 2 ) ولها ثلث كل المال عند عدم المذكورين. 
( 3 ) ولها ثلـث مـا بقي بعـد فـرض أحـد الزوجين وذلـك فـي مسألتين إحداهما زوج وأبوان والثانية زوجة وأبوان ولو كـان مكان الأب جد فللأم ثلث المال بعد فرض أحد الزوجين. 

الفصل : 108 

الجد أحواله مع وارث آخر أربع : 

( 1 ) أن يكون معه ابن وابن ابن وإن سفل فيفرض له السدس مـن غير أن ينتظر شيئا أكثر. 
( 2 ) أن يكون معه أصحاب فروض فقط فيفرض لـه معهم السدس فإن بقي له شيء أخذه بالتعصيب. 
( 3 ) أن يكـون معـه إخـوة فقـط فيكـون لـه الأفضل من ثلث المال أو المقاسمة فيتعيـن الثلـث إذا زاد عـدد الإخوة علـى اثنين مـن الذكـور أو أربـع من الإنـاث وتتعين المقاسمة ويكون كأخ يقسم معهم للذكـر مثل حـظ الأنثيين إذا كان عـدد الإخـوة واحدا من الذكور أو ثلاثا من الإناث. 
( 4 ) أن يكون معه إخـوة وأصحـاب فـروض فيكـون لـه الأفضل من ثـلاث السدس كاملا أو ثلـث الباقـي بعـد أخـذ ذوي الفروض فروضهم أو مقاسمة الإخوة. 

الفصل : 109 

إذا اجتمع الأشقاء والإخـوة للأب مـع الجـد يحاسـب الشقيـق الجد بالأخ عند المقاسمة ثم يرجع فيما ينوب الأخ للأب فيأخذه. 

الفصل : 110 

إذا كان مع الجـد شقيقـة واحـدة وأخـت لأب تحاسـب الشقيقـة الجد بأختها للأب فيكـون للجـد النصف وللشقيقة النصـف وليس للأخت للأب شيء فلو كان مـع الجد والشقيقة الواحدة أختان لأب أو ثلاث أخوات لكـان للأختين للأب والأخوات للأب ما بقي بعد محاسبة الجد بجميع الأخوات ومقاسمته وأخذ الشقيقة النصف. 

الفصل : 111 

للجدة السدس لأم كانت أو لأب واحدة كانت أو أكثر إذا كن في درجة واحدة أو كـانت التي لـلأب أقرب كـأم الأب وأم الأم وأم أب الأب فتستقبل بـه التي للأم ولا ترث الجدة للأب مع وجود الأب ولا ترث الجدة للأم ولا الجدة للأب مع وجود الأم. 

الفصل : 112 

إذا زادت أنصباء أصحـاب الفروض عـلى التركـة قسمـت بينهـم بنسبة أنصبائهم في الإرث. 
الباب الخامس 

في الإرث بالتعصيب 

الفصل : 113 

العصبة ثلاثة أنواع : 

( 1 ) عـصـبة بـالنفـس. 
( 2 ) وعـصـبة بـالغير. 
( 3 ) وعـصبة مع الغير. 

الفصل : 114 

العاصب بنفسه يرث جميع المال عند انفراده والبقية لأصحاب الفروض إن كانت والحرمان إن لم تكن وهو : ( 1 ) الأب. 
( 2 ) والجد وإن علا. 
( 3 ) والابن. 
( 4 ) وابنه وإن سفل. 
( 5 ) والأخ الشقيق أو لأب. 
( 6 ) وابن الأخ الشقيق أو لأب وإن سفل. 
( 7 ) والعم الشقيق أو لأب. 
( 8 ) وابن العم سواء سفل العم أو علا كعم لأب أو لجد. 
( 9 ) وصندوق الدولة. 

الفصل : 115 

العصبة بأنفسهم مراتب وكل مرتبة مقدمة على ما يليها وهي : 

( 1 ) البنوة. 
( 2 ) ثم الأبوة. 
( 3 ) ثم الجدودة والأخوة وهما مرتبة واحدة. 
( 4 ) ثم بنو الأخوة. 
( 5 ) ثـم العمومة وبنوهم فـي مرتبة واحـدة وإنمـا الترتيـب بينهـم بالقرب. 
( 6 ) ثم صندوق الدولة. 

الفصل : 116 

من كـانت مرتبتـه مقدمـة فهو مقدم وإن بعد علـى مـن كانت مرتبته متأخرة. 

الفصل : 117 

إذا اتحدت المرتبة واختلفت الدرجة قـدم القريب درجة علـى البعيد درجة. 

الفصل : 118 

إذا اتحـدت المرتبـة والدرجـة واختلفـت القرابة قـوة وضعفا يقدم القوي على الضعيف. 

الفصل : 119 

العاصب بغيره كل أنثى عصبها ذكر وهو أربعة : 

( 1 ) البنت. 
( 2 ) وبنت الابن. 
( 3 ) والأخت الشقيقة. 
( 4 ) والأخت لأب. فـالبنـت يعصبهـا أخـوهـا وتـرث مـعـه كـل المـال أو البقيـة للذكر مثل حـظ الأنثيين وبنـت الابن يعصبها أخوهـا وابـن عمها المساوي لها فـي الدرجة من غير شرط ويعصبها ابن الابن الأسفل عنها بشرط أن لا يكون لها دخل في الثلثين والأخـت الشقيقة أو لأب يعصبها أخوها وجدها الذي يكون معها كأخ لها. 

الفصل : 120 

من لا فرض لها من الإناث وأخوها عاصب لا تصير عصبة بأخيها كالعم مع العمة وابن العم مـع بنت العم وابن الأخ مـع بنت الأخ فالمال للعاصب وليس لأخته منه شيء. 

الفصل : 121 

العاصب مـع الغير كـل أنثى تصير عـاصبة باجتماعها مـع أخرى وهـو اثنان. 
( 1 ) الشقيقة فـأكثر مـع بنت أو بنـات أو بنت ابـن أو بنـات ابـن. 
( 2 ) والأخت للأب مع البنت أو البنات أو بنت الابن أو بنات الابن. 
الباب السادس 

في الحجب 

الفصل : 122 

الحجب منع وارث معين من كل الميراث أو بعضه بشخص آخر وهو نوعان: الأول : حجب نقصان عن حصة من الإرث إلى أقل منها. الثاني : حجب حرمان من الميراث. 

الفصل : 123 

حجب الحرمان لا يدخل على ستة من الورثة وهم : 

( 1 ) الأب. 
( 2 ) الأم. 
( 3 ) والابن. 
( 4 ) والبنت. 
( 5 ) والزوج. 
( 6 ) والزوجة. وحجـب النقصان يدخـل علـى الزوجين والأبوين والجـد وبنـت الابـن والشقيقة والأخت لأب. 

الفصل : 124 

الحاجبون بالنقص ستة: 

( 1 ) الابن. 
( 2 ) وابنه. 
( 3 ) والبنت. 
( 4 ) وبنت الابن. 
( 5 ) والإخوة مطلقا. 
( 6 ) والأخت الشقيقة. 

الفصل : 125 

الابن وابنه يحجـب كـل منهما الزوج بنقله مـن الـنصف إلى الربـع والزوجة بنقلها من الربع إلى الثمـن والأم بنقلها مـن الثلث إلى السدس والأب والجد بنقلهما من التعصيب إلى السدس. 

الفصل : 126 

بنت الصلـب الواحدة تحجـب بنت الابن بنقلها مـن النصف إلى السدس وبنتي الابن بنقلهما مـن الثلثين إلى السـدس والأخـت الشقيقة أو لأب بنقلها مـن النصف إلى التعصيب والشقيقتين أو لأب بنقلهما من الثلثين إلى التعصيـب والزوج بنقله مـن النصف إلى الربع والزوجة بنقلها مـن الربع إلى الثمن والأم بنقلها مـن الثلـث إلى السـدس والأب والجـد بـنقلهمـا مـن التعصيـب إلى السـدس ولهمـا الباقـي بالتعصيب إن كان. 

الفصل : 127 

بنت الابن تحجب مـن تحتها مـن بنات الابن حيث لا معصب لهن من أخ أو ابن عم مساو لهن في الدرجة فتنقل الواحدة من النصف إلى السدس والاثنتان من الثلثيـن إلى السـدس وتحجـب الأخـت الشقيقة أو لأب بنقلها مـن النصف إلـى التعصيـب والشقيقتان أو لأب بنقلهمـا مـن الثلثين إلى التعصيـب والزوج بنقله مـن النصف إلى الربع والزوجة بنقلها مـن الربع إلى الثمن والأم بنقلها مـن الثلـث إلى السـدس والأب والجـد بـنقلهمـا مـن التعصيـب إلى السـدس ولهمـا الباقـي بالتعصيب إن كان. أمـا الإخـوة فـذكورهم وإنـاثهم كـيفما كـانت حجتهم وسواء كانوا وارثين أو محجوبين يحجبون الأم بنقلها من الثلث إلى السدس. 

الفصل : 128 

الأخت الشقيقـة تحجب الأخـت للأب بنقلها من النصف إلى السدس إذا لم يكن معها أخ لأب تعصب بـه والأختيـن للأب بنقلهما من الثلثين إلى السدس إذا لم يكن معهما أخ لأب. 

الفصل : 129 

الحاجبون بالحرمان ستة عشر : 

( 1 ) الابن. 
( 2 ) وابنه وإن سفل. 
( 3 ) والبنت. 
( 4 ) وبنت الابن. 
( 5 ) والأخ الشقيق. 
( 6 ) والأخ لأب. 
( 7 ) وابن الأخ الشقيق. 
( 8 ) وابن الأخ لأب. 
( 9 ) والعم الشقيق. 
( 10 ) وابن العم الشقيق. 
( 11 ) والبنت أو بنت الابن مع الشقيقة. 
( 12 ) والأختان الشقيقتان. 
( 13 ) والأب. 
( 14 ) والجد. 
( 15 ) والأم. 
( 16 ) والجدة لأم. 

الفصل : 130 

لا يرث مع الابن ولا أب الابن وإن سفل من تحت كل من أولاد الابن ذكـورا أو إنـاثا ولا الإخوة أشقـاء أو لأب أو لأم ولا الأعمـام أشقاء أو لأب. 

الفصل : 131 

لا يرث مع البنـت أو بنت الابـن الأخ للأم واحـدا كان أو متعددا ذكرا أو أنثى ولا يرث مع البنتين الأخ للأم ولا بنت الابن واحدة أو أكثر حيث لا معصب لها من أخ أو ابن عم مساو وترث معـه البقية بالتعصيب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ومثل البنتين بنت الابن بالنسبة لمن تحتهما من بنات ابن الابن. 

الفصل : 132 

لا يـرث مع الأخ الشقيق الأخ للأب واحدا كان أو متعددا ولا العم شقيقا أو لأب وأما الأخ للأم فلا يحجب بالشقيق. 

الفصل : 133 

لا يرث مـع الأخ للأب العم شقيقا أو لأب ولا أبناء الأخ ولو كان شقيقا. 

الفصل : 134 

لا يرث مـع ابن الأخ الشقيـق العم ولو كـان شقيقـا ولا ابن الأخ للأب ولا من تحته من أبناء أبناء الأخ. 

الفصل : 135 

لا يرث مـع ابن الأخ للأب العـم ولو كـان شقيقا ولا مـن تحته من أبناء أبناء الأخ ولو كان شقيقا. 

الفصل : 136 

لا يرث مـع العم الشقيق العـم للأب ولا مـن تحتـه من أبناء العم شقيقا كان أو لأب. 

الفصل : 137 

لا يرث مع ابن العم الشقيق ابن العم لأب ولا من تحته مـن أبناء أبناء العم الشقيق أو لأب. 

الفصل : 138 

لا يرث مع البنت والشقيقة أو بنت الابن والشقيقة الأخ للأب تعدد أو اتحد. 

الفصل : 139 

لا ترث مـع الشقيقتين الأخـت للأب إذا لم يكـن معهـا أخ يعصبها. 

الفصل : 140 

لا يرث مع الأب الجد ولا الجدة للأب والعم ولا الأخ. 

الفصل : 141 

لا يرث مع الجد من كان أعلى منه مـن الجدود ولا الإخوة للأم ولا العم ولا أبناء الأخ. 

الفصل : 142 

لا ترث مع الأم الجدة للأم ولا الجدة لأب. 

الفصل : 143 

لا ترث مع الجـدة للأم الجـدة للأب إذا كـانت أبعـد منها درجـة. 

الفصل : 143 مكرر (جديد) 

عند فقد العصبة ولم تستغـرق الفروض التركة يـرد الباقي منها على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم , أمـا البنت تعددت أو انفردت أو بنت الابن وإن نزلت فإنه يـرد عليهمـا الباقي ولـو مـع وجـود العصبة بالنفس من الإخوة والعمومة وصندوق الدولة. 
الباب السابع 

في أحكام مسائل خاصة 

المسألة المشتركة 

الفصل : 144 

إذا تركت المرأة زوجا وأما أو جدة وإخـوة للأم وشقيقا فأكثر فإن الإخـوة للأم والأشقـاء يقتسمـون ما فضل عـن فرض الزوج والأم أو الجدة بينهم على السواء لا فـرق فـي ذلـك بيـن الـذكـر والأنـثى والشقيق والذي للأم فلو كان مع الأشقاء إخوة لأب سقطوا. 
المسألة المالكية 

الفصل : 145 

إذا تركت المرأة زوجا وأمـا أو جدة وإخوة لأم وشقيقا فأكثر وجدا فللزوج النصف وللأم أو الجدة السدس وللجد السدس وللأخ الشقيق أو الذي للأب الباقي بالتعصيب وهو السدس ولا شيء للإخـوة لأم. 
المسألة الأكدرية 

الفصل : 146 

إذا تركت المرأة زوجا وأمـا وأختـا شقيقـة أو لأب وجـدا فللـزوج النصف وللأم الثلث وللأخت النصف وللجد السـدس لكن يجمع مـا ينوب الأخت والجد ويقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 
الكتاب الحادي عشر 

الوصية 

الباب الأول 

أحكام عامة 

الفصل : 171 

الوصية تمليك مضاف إلى مـا بعـد الموت بطريق التبـرع سـواء كـان عينا أو منفعة. 

الفصل : 172 

إذا قيدت الوصية بشرط غير صحيح صحت الوصية وألغي الشرط. 

الفصل : 173 

تجوز الوصية لأماكن العبـادة وللجمعيـات ذات الصبغة القانـونية. 

الفصل : 174 

تصح الوصية مع اختلاف الدين بين الموصي والموصى له. 

الفصل : 175 

إذا كان الموصى له أجنبيا تشترط المعاملة بالمثل. 

الفصل : 176 

لا تثبت الوصية إلا بالحجة الرسمية أو بكتب محرر ومؤرخ وممضي من الموصي. 

الفصل : 177 

يجوز الرجـوع في الوصية مـن الموصـي ولكـن لا يثبت إلا على معنى الفصل 170 . 
الباب الثاني 

الموصي 

الفصل : 178 

تجوز الوصية من المحجور عليه لسفه أو ضعف عقل ومن البالغ ثمانية عشر عاما إذا أمضاها الحاكم. 

الفصل : 179 

لا وصيـة لوارث ولا فيمـا زاد على الثلث إلا بإجـازة الورثة بعد وفاة الموصي. 

الفصل : 180 

تخصيص الموصي فـي حياتـه جميـع ورثته أو بعضهـم بأعيان مـن ماله تعادل منابهم من الإرث جائز ويلزم بالوفاة , والزائد على المناب يجري على أحكام الوصية للوارث. 
الباب الثالث 

الموصى له 

الفصل : 181 

الموصى له يستحق الوصية مـع مـا زاد فيها مـن زمن وفاة الموصـي. 

الفصل : 182 

لا تصح الوصية بالمنافع إلا لطبقـة واحدة وبانقراضها تعود العين لتركة الموصي. 

الفصل : 183 

الوصية لاثنين فأكثر تـرد إلى الثلث إذا تجاوزته وتقع القسمة مع مراعاة قصد الموصي في المفاضلة والتساوي. 

الفصل : 184 

تصح الوصية للحمـل بشـرط أن يكـون موجودا فـي تاريخ الإيصاء وأن يوضع حيا في المـدة المعينة بالفصل 35 وتحفظ غلة الموصى بـه مـن حين وفاة الموصي إلى أن ينفصل الحمل. 
الباب الرابع 

الموصى به 

الفصل : 185 

إذا هلك الموصى به المعين أو استحق فلا شـيء للموصى له وإذا هلك بعضه أو استحق أخذ الموصى له ما بقي منه. 

الفصل : 186 

الموصى به يجب أن يكون موجودا عند الوصية في ملك الموصي إن كـان معينا بالذات. 

الفصل : 187 

الوصيـة لغيـر الوارث تمضي فـي الثلث مـن التركة بـدون توقف على إجازة الورثة. 

الفصل : 188 

من لا دين عليه ولا وارث تنفذ وصيته ولو بكل ماله بدون توقف على ميراث صندوق الدولة. 

الفصل : 189 

الوصية بالمنفعة فـي شيء معين تنفذ بالمدة المعينة بها فـإن لـم تعين للموصى فله حـق التمتع بالمنفعة طيلة حياته إن لم يظهر مـن الوصية ما يخالف ذلك. 

الفصل : 190 

القرض بقدر معلوم مـن المال بطريق الوصيـة لا ينفذ فيما زاد على ثلث التركة إلا إذا أجازه الورثة. 
الباب الخامس 

الوصية الواجبة 

الفصل : 191 

من توفي وله أولاد ابن ذكرا أوأنثى مات والدهم أو والدتهم قبله أو معه وجبت لهؤلاء الأولاد وصية على نسبة حصة ما يرثه أبوهم أو والدتهم عن أصلـه الهالك باعتبار مـوته أثر وفـاة أصلـه المذكور بدون أن يتجاوز ذلك ثلث التركة ولا يستحـق هؤلاء الأحفاد الوصية المذكورة. 
( 1 ) إذا ورثوا أصل أبيهم جدا أو جدة. 
( 2 ) إذا أوصى لهم الجـد أو الجـدة في حياته أو أعطـاهم بـلا عـوض مقدار الوصية الواجبة فـإن أوصى لهم الجـد بـأقـل وجـب تكملة الناقـص وإن أوصى بأكثر فتطبـق علـى الزائـد القواعـد العامة للوصية الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على الوصية الاختيارية والوصايا الاختيارية متساوية وإن تزاحمت تقسم على التناسب. 

الفصل : 192 

لا تنصرف هذه الوصية إلا للطبقة الأولى مـن أولاد الأبناء ذكورا أو إناثا وتقسم بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 
الباب السادس 

القبول والرد 

الفصل : 193 

الوصية ترد برد الموصى له أو برد نائبه. 

الفصل : 194 

الرد يجب أن يكون بعد وفاة الموصي في أجل أقصاه شهران مـن تاريخ إعلام الموصـى لـه بالوصيـة وسكـوت الموصى لـه مـع سابـق إعلامه بالوصية إلى انقضاء الأجل المذكـور يعتبر قبولا فإن مـات خلالها تقوم ورثته مقامه من يوم إعلامهم بالوصية. 

الفصل : 195 

إذا قبل الموصى له بعض الوصـيـة ورد بعضهـا الآخر تلزم فيما قبل وتبطل في البعض الآخر. وفي صورة تعدد الموصى لهم وقبـول بعضهم دون البعـض الآخـر تنفـذ بالنسبة لمن قبل وتلغى بالنسبة للآخر. 

الفصل : 196 

لا يعتبر القبول بعـد الـرد ولا الـرد بعـد القبـول إلا إذا قبل الورثة. 
الباب السابع 

بطلان الوصية 

الفصل : 197 

تبطل الوصية : 

( 1 ) بجنون الموصي جنونا مطبقا إذا اتصل بموته. 
( 2 ) بموت الموصى له قبل الموصي. 
( 3 ) بهلاك الموصى به المعين قبل وفاة الموصي. 
( 4 ) برد الموصى له بعد وفاة الموصي. 

الفصل : 198 

الوصية الاختياريـة أو الوصيـة الواجبـة تمنـع بقتـل الموصى لـه للموصي عمدا أو تسببه في قتله سواء بصفة فاعـل أصلي أو شريـك أو مشارك أو كـان شاهد زور أدت شهادته للحكم بإعدام الموصي كـل ذلك إذا كـان القتل بلا عذر شرعي وكـان القاتل عاقلا بالغا من العمر ثلاثة عشر عاما. 

الفصل : 199 

بطلان الوصية كلا أو بعضا يرجـع بالموصى بـه إلى تركـة الموصـي.

----------

